# Subs needed in Virginia



## PriorityCleanin (Nov 23, 2015)

Good Morning All,

I've been notified that I have more sites to plow. Anyone in Virginia looking to Sub?

Fairfax
Arlington
Fredericksburg
Manassas
Spotsylvania

Are just some of the locations.

Please contact me if interested

[email protected]

Thanks
Vadim


----------



## rexbus (Jan 13, 2016)

Hello...

I am interested in sub. I live in Fairfax County, and have Millitary Truck with 11Foot Plow and 6 Cubic Yard spreader.

Let me know if you need extra hands.

Peter

703-932-1617
[email protected]


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

rexbus;2094861 said:


> Hello...
> 
> I am interested in sub. I live in Fairfax County, and have Millitary Truck with 11Foot Plow and 6 Cubic Yard spreader.
> 
> ...


i think he left his email for a reason bud


----------



## PriorityCleanin (Nov 23, 2015)

Peter/Rexbus

I just emailed you.


----------

